# IRC Channel



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (18 Jun 2008)

enquiring minds, want to know


----------



## JamesM (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*

I haven't used IRC for years, but I would probably pop in now and then... kids + live chat doesn't always work


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> I haven't used IRC for years, but I would probably pop in now and then... kids + live chat doesn't always work


  

there isnt that many kids on here is there? Only egulars i know is me & lUke and were are old enough


----------



## Luketendo (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use IRC all the time really.


----------



## JamesM (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on about my kids  

I can be there happily chatting away one minute, then get called away or distracted and be gone for hours. I got banned from one place for ignoring people  I think I was changing a nappy at the time


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*

Id password the room so that only UKaps members could get on. And obviously post the password here!


----------



## JamesM (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*

What I don't like about live chat is there is no record of what's been said that could be useful to others, without posting the full log or sorting through it looking for good bits. You'll also get a lot of 'how much do I dose?' and 'why wont my plants grow?'  questions which can't be answered properly in a room full of people.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*

Sounds good.

If we get issues, we can simply stop it.


----------



## TDI-line (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*

Go for it.


----------



## Superman (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*

I'm on msn most of the evenings. But if we chat some chat room or something then I'd certainly use it


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*

There is a IRC hack for PHPBB you could incorporate it into the forum


----------



## Thomas McMillan (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*

I don't know what IRC is. Is it just a chat room? I would use it.


----------



## Luketendo (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I don't know what IRC is. Is it just a chat room? I would use it.



Yeah it is pretty much.


----------



## nickyc (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> What I don't like about live chat is there is no record of what's been said that could be useful to others, without posting the full log or sorting through it looking for good bits. .



I'm inclined to agree with James.  I look at quite a lot of old posts so that I can learn.  If the discussion is mostly elsewhere that wouldn't happen.  I know the existing posts would still be there as a resource but it could end up taking the life out of this forum.



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> You'll also get a lot of 'how much do I dose?' and 'why wont my plants grow?'  questions which can't be answered properly in a room full of people.



Not so sure about this though, in fact it's possible that quite the reverse would happen.  I could see those who know less and are new to planted tanks being too intimidated to ask in a live chat room so you could loose the newbies.  

Sorry not to be more positive


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*

Im thinking that an IRC channel would be more a place to hang out and insult George..  

any serious questions would still be posted as I cant see that many people being on there at any one time. I just think it would add another dimension to the society and maybe create some real friendships


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*

What are you waiting for then???  let me know the channel name and server you hosting it on


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*

UPAKS is now oficially on IRC 

download mIRC from http://www.mirc.com or any other IRC script that you prefer.

Then to join the server type:  * /server irc.starchat.net*

server details if needed by other software:
address: irc.starchat.net
ports: 6667-6669,7000

Once on the server you must first register the nickname so that everyone knows its always you and not someone else.
You can chat without registering a nickname but its recommended you registered it.

First change to the nickname you want, by typing */nick nickname*  ; in my case */nick LondonDragon*
If the name is already registered you will receive a warning to identify it, if no message comes up then its yours.

Just type on the text input:  */nickserv register youremail@mail.com yourpassword*

You must use a valid email address as you will need to activate it and pick a password of your choice to identify your nickname everytime you login to the server.  i.e.  */nickserver register londondragon@email.com letmein1234*

You will then receive an email with a code to active the nickname or it will be deleted in 24 hours. On the email you will see a line with:  */msg NickServ ACTIVATE XXXX*   where XXXX is a number, just copy that line and enter is on the mIRC window. 
That will active your nickname, in future when you log in type */nick nickname* to change to the nickname you want and then */nickserv identify yourpassword* to identify yourself as the user of that nickname.

Once all that is done type */join ukaps* to join the channel 

Any problems let me know


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Jun 2008)

how about building a chat room into the forum like on TFF? what does everybody else think on this? 

The IRC London set up, not everyone will want to download it so it may be better having one built into the forum.The 'Gabbly' is good enough, and now it is pinned i'm sure more people will use it.


----------



## planter (20 Jun 2008)

Is it pinned ? where? Need a quick link to chat, every time I consider joining chat I have to hunt for the post.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Jun 2008)

*Re: IRC Poll*



			
				Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> Im thinking that an IRC channel would be more a place to hang out and insult George..



Cheers!


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Jun 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Is it pinned ? where? Need a quick link to chat, every time I consider joining chat I have to hunt for the post.



in the off topic section


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Jun 2008)

Seems I am a lot more stupid than I thought.  I got lost just after installing this.  Where do I put all these/server blah blahs.  Has the program been updated since writing the instructions?  It doesn't seem to ask me for things where you say to put them.

Technology seems to have moved on a hell of a lot since I was writing Access 2.0 V+ databases. lol

Andy


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2008)

Download and Install mIRC from http://www.mirc.com

Once you start mIRC for the first time you will get a pop up screen like the image below:







Enter a name under "*Full Name*" and an email address (*must have a valid email add* in there even if you have to make on up or it won't connect), then put in a nick name you want to use.

After that on the Category list click on Servers, on the IRC Servers list on the right hand side browse for StarChat and then select Random Server and click OK.






Then click on the connect icon from the menu:






Once connected to the server a mIRC Favorites window will pop up, just click OK, if you don't want this window to show up in future just remove the tick from "Pop up favourites on connect", or you can edit that list and add #UKAPS to it.

Once on the server you must first register the nickname so that everyone knows its always you and not someone else.
You can chat without registering a nickname but its recommended you registered it.

First change to the nickname you want, by typing */nick nickname* ; in my case */nick LondonDragon*
If the name is already registered you will receive a warning to identify it, if no message comes up then its yours.

Just type on the text input: */nickserv register youremail@mail.com yourpassword*

You must use a valid email address as you will need to activate it and pick a password of your choice to identify your nickname everytime you login to the server. i.e. */nickserver register londondragon@email.com letmein1234*

You will then receive an email with a code to active the nickname or it will be deleted in 24 hours. On the email you will see a line with: */msg NickServ ACTIVATE XXXX* where XXXX is a number, just copy that line and enter is on the mIRC window.
That will active your nickname, in future when you log in type /nick nickname to change to the nickname you want and then */ns id yourpassword* to identify yourself as the user of that nickname.

Once all that is done type */join ukaps* to join the channel

That should do it


----------



## Garuf (24 Jun 2008)

No one mentioned it wasn't free


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> No one mentioned it wasn't free


It is free to use, you don't have to pay to use it, just have to wait until it says continue


----------



## JamesC (24 Jun 2008)

From the website:


> Thank you for trying out mIRC. mIRC can be downloaded freely and evaluated for up to 30 days. If after evaluating mIRC you find that you like it and wish to continue using it, you will need to register your copy.



James


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> From the website:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for trying out mIRC. mIRC can be downloaded freely and evaluated for up to 30 days. If after evaluating mIRC you find that you like it and wish to continue using it, you will need to register your copy.
> ...


There are many other IRC clients out there, the ideal solution would be to incorporate the IRC chat into the board, but I don't think there is a hack yet for version 3, at least none that I could find. There have been a few users on Gabbly though, if people wanna chat is probably a good thing to use Gabbly instead and leave the chat window open while they browse the forum, that way people can see who is online and pop in for a quick chat if they wanted to.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (24 Jun 2008)

It doesnt matter really what we use  Gabbly is really convenient and a bit of fun  IRC is maybe a bit complex for what we want *shrug*

JamesC, maybe we could have a button on the top navigation area pointing to the Gabbly link? I think people would use it quite alot.

Just a thought.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (25 Jun 2008)

well still keep this alive if anyone wants to use it.. but it looks like its just too complicated compared to gabbly.

ill unsticky this but leave it floating


----------

